# Moving to Thailand October 1st, 2012



## Pher (Aug 24, 2012)

I will be moving to Thailand in a little over a month beginning October 1st. I have never been to an Asian country before and will be looking to meet some people who are going through or have gone through a similar transition to help me acclimate to my new surroundings. If things go well I will be living in Bangkok for at least six months but probably closer to a year.

I really have no idea what to expect from this move other than what I have read on travel websites and books and would appreciate any information that I can get from an experienced person in Bangkok. I am a 26 year old male so any recommendations with regard to cool places to check out or spots to avoid would be a great help to me. If you're interested in meeting up and showing me around when I get there so much the better. 

Thanks in advance for any help you are able to provide. I was born/raised in California and I'm sure that this is going to be a serious culture shock for me. Hope to hear from some of you soon.


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

You are in for a huge culture shock! The question is, why are you making the move? 

I live in Thailand now, made the move about 7 month ago. I had visited Thailand about a dozen times since 2004 and still had culture shock.


----------



## Pher (Aug 24, 2012)

I am transferring to work with a family in Thailand through my company. I do behavioral therapy with Autistic children and have been doing so in the California Bay area for almost 4 years after finishing my degree. This opportunity presented itself and I made the leap.


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Great, excellent reason an it will keep you busy. 

If you don't already know how to speak Thai, start learning now. Even knowing a little Thai go's a long way her. 

Don't lose your cool. Living life "mai bpen rai" is harder than it sounds. If you have to vent, try to do it in private.

Don't try to change a things, you are not in America. Just accept how it is, even if you know there is a better way.... It does not matter, it's not the Thai way.

Don't lose your heart. You are young and inexperienced with how relationships work here. There are good women available, then there are the ones that are professionals and out for your money. You won't be able to tell the difference unless you are sitting in a gogo bar. 

Have fun and enjoy the experience, it will change your life.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Sanook*

Pher:

First, you have found this forum, so you have found a very valuable resource of experiences from people who have been there and can offer real advice gained from experience. Read, read and then read some more. As you develop interest or curiosity use the "search" tool (center green bar) to research and get more information. Ask specific questions to the forum body and the regular expats will respond with their experiences. 

Things to account or plan for; tropical heat use light clothing and a good floppy hat, oppressive sun use sun block with Deet for mosquito's, allergies bring meds that you know work for you, food - enjoy, hope you like it spicy, explore Thai foods with both caution and abandon, beware the water - no tap water, only drink water from known clean sources, beware of ice (unknown source), Bangkok traffic horror stories (many), two cycle engines and leaded gas, pollution - pity the poor traffic cops, enjoy yourself, much to see. For your first six months you have plenty of the "regular" tourist type sites to visit, any of the typical tourist books outlay and list them. Make sure you see a Muay Thai bout, a Kantoke dinner, Thai finger dance, Thai Ramakien show, elephants, the list goes on and on. 

Study Thai language - get a phrase book. Practice numbers so you can "negotiate or dicker" with the street vendors. 

Beware of the bar girls, best to leave them alone. Use your common sense. Don't flash money. Stay in well populated areas, don't allow yourself to be put in a vulnerable position. The Thai's are generally a law abiding, friendly, helpful people. Yes, they do have a few bad eggs but they are a very small portion of the population, your common sense will protect you. 

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

A good thing is, that the OP has experience with autistic children and is supposed to have a lot of patience where it is about dealing and interacting with other people. 
Having some kind of occupation keeps you off the street most of the time and during the (probably) spare free moments, it is always nice to meet other people and stroll around for (popular) landmarks.


----------

